# allgemeine Frage



## ragtek (24. Okt. 2007)

Hi
Ich habe ispconfig gestern bei mir installiert bekommen.
Nun stellen sich mir folgende Fragen:
Ich bin der Serveradmin und gebe meiner Freundin + ein paar Freunden einen FTP + Mailaccount.
Muss ich dazu nun extra einen Reseller/Anbieter anlegen oder geht das auch bei Kunden?
Ich habe es ausprobiert und klappt problemlos bei Kunden, aber ich möchte sichergehn das da nicht irgendwas dann danebengeht eventuell.


----------



## Till (24. Okt. 2007)

Ein Kunde ist ausreichen. Reseller brauchst Du nur, wenn Deine Freunde wiederum eigene Kunden anlegen können sollen.


----------

